# The Big Bang



## skunkushybrid (Oct 25, 2006)

This is one theory I'm not too sure of. The theory as I believe it to be is that Time and Space started as a singularity that suddenly explodes and spreads further and further, and in fact is even now still expanding...

Unfortunately, along with this theory, resides the belief that to every positive reaction there has to be a negative one. The 'negative one' in this case is that space will suddenly start to implode back in on itself.

Heaven and Hell, so to speak.

Anyone ever notice how close the word GOD is to GOOD and the word DEVIL is to EVIL. I suppose in those days they had to make it simple.


----------



## TroyRider (Oct 25, 2006)

Man you must be smokin some good shit....wish I had some!


----------



## Troglart (Oct 25, 2006)

Yea i learned about this, supposivly some thing small enough to fit on a pin point one day just exploded, and for millions of years it was too hot for anything to live, and later on it started to cool down, and hydrogen was formed from the energy given off, then that way burned to make suns, and the suns push them togeather to form helium, and then berillium and shit like that, i dont believe it at all, if we were created by an explosion.. how did there become intelligant life forms, and what would be the negative reaction for earth, a planet with non greedy life forms, but there planet had no natural resources and no pollution


----------



## The_Chronic (Oct 25, 2006)

there is a theory that once the universe expands to the point where the universe can't expand anymore then the world will implode unto itself, again making a tiny lump of mass the size of a pinpoint. all the matter in the world then compresses again until it can me compressed no more. then the cycle starts again, with a new big bang. weird eh?


----------



## Doobie006 (Oct 25, 2006)

Ah The Big Bang...
You are correct Skunk. Our universe, Space and time (the four perceived dimensions) began as a singularity and then expanded very rapidly. And is still expanding today.

In the early 20th century most people assumed the universe was static (Unchanging, eternal). But it was discovered by Edwin Hubble that every galaxy is moving away from every other galaxy in all directions, which suggests that they are moving away from some starting point. Thus, the "Big Bang Theory" was born.

It was thought that if there is enough matter this process would eventually slow down and that gravity would pull the universe back together and implode, the so-called "Big Crunch".

About 20 years ago maybe a little more, scientists decided to collect all the data and find out how much the universe has slowed down. Once they collected all the data and looked at the numbers, to their astonishment it showed them that not only was the universe NOT slowing down, it was speeding up. 

So the universe will expand forever (At least from a 4 dimensional point of view) and become cooler and cooler.

As for intelligent life forms, They, like everything else, evolved from chemical compounds. Which with time became more complex. They eventually formed things like amino acids, proteins, DNA; the building blocks of life.


----------



## OmegaVermelho (Oct 25, 2006)

Oh u said Big Bang somehow i thought it was GangBang....just jokin man....Peace


----------



## skunkushybrid (May 24, 2007)

The other thread, moved! Hopefully some of you may have something to add.


----------



## closet.cult (May 24, 2007)

good topic. i love to think about the cosmos. it looks like people summed things nicely.

but i don't know anything that goes on forever, including the expansion of the universe. but i'm not sure what a speeding up might suggest. i've been thinking for a few minutes now.....

maybe i should smoke a j... 

BRB


----------



## Hydro#1 (May 24, 2007)

This shit makes you really sit back and think about why we are here, and who are we? Shit can make you crazy if you think about it too hard,,LMAO


Hydro#1


----------



## SmokinPurp (May 24, 2007)

Does anyone here believe in Creationism (e.g. God)


----------



## test_pilot (May 24, 2007)

I Have To Say It ......only Dillusional 
People Belive In This So Called "god"


----------



## skunkushybrid (May 25, 2007)

SmokinPurp said:


> Does anyone here believe in Creationism (e.g. God)


I have an old thread about that too, although that debate got very heated. In fact it got closed. A guy called silver nomad just couldn't help but get very abusive. He was on the side of creationism, and couldn't stand my blasphemous attitude. lol.


----------



## preoQpydDlusion (May 28, 2007)

holy shit, The Big Crunch. thats so brutal. i fucking love it. can u imagine how hot that would be? and then the opposite of all that, what if the universe does slowly just cooled off forever? slowly suns burn out one by one, every type of living organism we know of die out. then the robots will be killed off because the lack of energy. finally, all inorganic matter will start dropping out of existence because everything starts approaching absolute zero.

u see, its not the universe that even exists, its the the changing of the universe. so when theres not even enough energy for the little molecules to be bouncing around and everything COMPLETELY stops moving, a flood of nonexistence starts swallowing up the universe. slowly, everything not only freezes to death, but ______.



then BAM! the momentum of negative energy that caused the death of a universe passes into the realm of another, and a magnificent explosion occurs!

big bang seems logical to me. know what would be crazy? if we eventually develop technology that can determine how many times the big bang has happened! it'll be a pay-per-view event with billions of viewers all over the world. the scientist pokes at a few flashing buttons, some bloops and bleeps are heard. everybody stairs at the monitor... and the reading is a _sideways eight_! bum bum buuummm!

u have just taken a detour through the mind of a sleep-deprived marijuana smoker.


----------



## krime13 (May 28, 2007)

The fact that the gallaxies mouve away from eachother at a faster rate just means that the explosion is still going strong and our universe is still just a baby...


----------



## skunkushybrid (May 29, 2007)

krime13 said:


> The fact that the gallaxies mouve away from eachother at a faster rate just means that the explosion is still going strong and our universe is still just a baby...


Also, the universe is expanding into a nothing that never ends.


----------



## krime13 (May 29, 2007)

How do we know that it never ends?


----------



## skunkushybrid (May 29, 2007)

Because there isn't anything there. For there to be an end to nothing you must hit something.


----------



## krime13 (May 30, 2007)

Thats the point, there might be something, we just dont know it yet.


----------



## closet.cult (May 30, 2007)

describing anything outside the limits of the expanding universe; the "void", is pure conjecture. 

after all, the big bang could have been an experiment gone wrong on a planet of another universe...which was subsequently destroyed by our big bang. how would we know?

the big crunch would be as unnoticable as the expansion of the universe is to us mortal beings living a hundred years or so. no beings would comprehend the large scale collapse going on all around them untill planets actually crashed into one another. but by then, the unstable space would have eraticated life on all planets. (*warning* - pure conjecture alert.)


----------



## 4theist20 (May 30, 2007)

In my experience, most people who I have met that do not believe in the Big Bang Theory, do not understand the Big Bang Theory. The evidence speaks for itself... If there was a giant expansion of the universe that gave us what we see today, then there would be a slight hue of radiation emanating evenly throughout the universe. Guess what. There is. Objects within the universe would be hurled outwards in all directions. Guess what. There are. 

Also, lets emphasize 'EXPANSION' Not explosion. In an explosion objects are hurled outwards in all directions and from that instant onward, they begin to slow down due to gravitational pull. What we have here is something different. Objects in our universe not only appear to be moving away from one another, but they appear to be doing it at an increasing rate of speed.

If things continue as they are today eventually the hydrogen will run out and our stars will shut down. The giant stars will become black holes and they will become more and more massive as they eat their way through the galaxies and merge with one another. Eventually the black holes will evaporate and the energy from them will be dispersed over an empty space so vast that our minds could never grasp it. I've even heard talk of subatomic particles being ripped apart by the expansion of space.

And if you really want to trip out, check out quantum mechanics. See how whenever we try to locate a particular subatomic particle it seemingly can exist ANYWHERE in the universe. Objects in one corner of the universe can affect objects at another corner. Or how about super strings? I need to smoke a bowl....


----------



## skunkushybrid (May 30, 2007)

4theist20 said:


> In my experience, most people who I have met that do not believe in the Big Bang Theory, do not understand the Big Bang Theory. The evidence speaks for itself... If there was a giant expansion of the universe that gave us what we see today, then there would be a slight hue of radiation emanating evenly throughout the universe. Guess what. There is. Objects within the universe would be hurled outwards in all directions. Guess what. There are.
> 
> Also, lets emphasize 'EXPANSION' Not explosion. In an explosion objects are hurled outwards in all directions and from that instant onward, they begin to slow down due to gravitational pull. What we have here is something different. Objects in our universe not only appear to be moving away from one another, but they appear to be doing it at an increasing rate of speed.
> 
> ...


Some good points there 4theist20... especially towards the end where you merely glance over quantum mechanics and superstring theories. There is so much real magic in the universe, enough to keep any intelligent mind busy, so why do people have to put all their efforts into fictions?


----------



## entropic (May 31, 2007)

Brian Greene - Superstrings and the Theory of Everything is a great book and an easy read even if you know nothing about physics, he puts everything in analogies that are easily understood.

The basic idea of the they is that everything is made of tiny vibrating strings which make up all the subatomic particles and so on. It's also supposed to bridge the gap between quantum mechanics and special relativity.

One thing I didn't see anyone touch on is that as the universe continues expanding and the galaxies pull away from each other our chances of ever traveling to other galaxies are greatly diminished since the distances will be so great.

We have so much knowledge on this stuff and there's still 999999999999x more we don't know.


----------



## lynchburgball (May 31, 2007)

why existentially ponder when you know you'll never find an answer? it happened. why debate? we're here and that's totally enough. stop wondering about this that doesn't matter and start a family. at least, even if ur kids are total shitheads (i know i am, and my kids probably will be too), we can keep going one way or another.


----------



## entropic (May 31, 2007)

It's fun to think about


----------



## lynchburgball (May 31, 2007)

more fun than smoking a great bong and watching the new Sopranos episodes?????


----------



## entropic (May 31, 2007)

Do them at the same time, the sopranos has some philosophy in it.


----------



## lynchburgball (May 31, 2007)

besides, these scientists who "discover" these new things about the creation of the universe know jack shit. i'm no creationist, but come on. the truly enlightened man is he who know he doesn't know shit. ur basing all of your assertions on other ppl's works, what you've read. the funny thing is they've never been closer than you have to that event. they, just like the folks deciding which medications to use on your cancer, don't know shit. science is experimentation and it's all too sad that you CAN NOT run experiments on how the universe started. give me an example of how you can and I, and trust me I'm no one of importance (if not already obvious), or any other true academic can easily tear your argument down in a heartbeat. not with incredible knowledge but with simplicity, our cells are alien to us. science uses instruments to observe, to learn. they use microscopes and drawn out methodology. who is to say they are right? about some things, temporal things, of course they are right. but if given a long enough time spectrum, who knows if these events aren't simply coincidence. you want a real question to ponder. what if our whole existence here on earth is totally and unjustifiably arbitrary and unneeded?


----------



## lynchburgball (May 31, 2007)

yea, but sopranos wasn't on this week. i love this page and the conversations. all i really mean to say is the contemplation of incredible things is fine if you're unable to go experience others.


----------



## entropic (May 31, 2007)

I know it's just what I've read and I know in the scheme of things neither I nor anyone really knows shit, but these theories are based on observation and as we learn more we refine them, discard them, whatever the evidence dictates.

The big bang at its core is simple, we have evidence that everything is moving away from some point in the universe, so if we keep stepping back in time you're left with the origin, a point, the big bang. It certainly isn't a full explanation of the events, but that's a neverending pursuit.


----------



## lynchburgball (Jun 1, 2007)

observation of conditions we can not re create. it's a dick move to say but, you can't back anything up about it w/o M.J. fox and a flux capacitor.

observing the existence and nature of forces and molecules doesn't parallel developments of any other sort. when we examine what scientists think are similar situations to the beginning, they are guessing at best. 

the idea of big bang and the sort are just as erroneous, some and theoretical as creationism. simply put, we wouldn't know either way, at least not yet. who knows what'll turn up later. for now, we're ill-informed jurors in a mistrial.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 1, 2007)

you're all just puppets in my head.


----------



## lynchburgball (Jun 1, 2007)

duder, i wish. at least i'd have a good buzz.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 1, 2007)

what if you are though. what if all this only exists in my mind. what if i am the only being. just a gathering of thought in an unknown time and place. everything is made up. you exist because i think you do. i am your god. you are all puppets in my mind.


----------



## lynchburgball (Jun 1, 2007)

could be. or, the other way around.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 1, 2007)

nope, i'm in charge.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 1, 2007)

why don't animals go to heaven?


----------



## lynchburgball (Jun 1, 2007)

fair enough. what about that damn ph tho? isn't that weird or what? i checked out your journals and pics, they look very nice. generally, the first 
day of feeding the stems go red/purple but then they perk back like mad and will grow 1/2" a day. NL isn't known for growing all crazy to my knowledge. I probably got shitted on with my seeds, some website.

(i'm the guy w/ the ph thread about overfeeding blood meal.)


----------



## lynchburgball (Jun 1, 2007)

b/c u don't like animals?


----------



## lynchburgball (Jun 1, 2007)

can i be reborn as your son?


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 1, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> why don't animals go to heaven?


Because they're different to us. at least this is what the creationists believe. Not only did this god create us he also created the animals, although animals just die and we go to heaven. lol.


----------



## lynchburgball (Jun 1, 2007)

that's what jerry F taught me


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 1, 2007)

lynchburgball said:


> that's what jerry F taught me


Who's Jerry F?


----------



## lynchburgball (Jun 1, 2007)

jerry FALWELL, r.i.p.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 1, 2007)

oh, that idiot.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 1, 2007)

if i die and go to heaven and my kitty is not there then fuck it. i don't want to be there either. i love my kitty more than half the people i've ever met.


----------



## 4theist20 (Jun 1, 2007)

> besides, these scientists who "discover" these new things about the creation of the universe know jack shit. i'm no creationist, but come on. the truly enlightened man is he who know he doesn't know shit.


- Lynchburgball

OK, confucius... All the Big Bang is doing it getting us closer and closer to the moment when the universe AS WE KNOW IT began. As for now... Anything before the moment of the singularity cannot be known. 



> ur basing all of your assertions on other ppl's works, what you've read. the funny thing is they've never been closer than you have to that event. they, just like the folks deciding which medications to use on your cancer, don't know shit. science is experimentation and it's all too sad that you CAN NOT run experiments on how the universe started. give me an example of how you can and I, and trust me I'm no one of importance (if not already obvious), or any other true academic can easily tear your argument down in a heartbeat.


These aren't just your average Billy Bob Joe people. These are mathmaticians, phisicists, astronomers, cosmologists, people who spend their lives trying to figure the world out. These are the people that changed the world with their theories and discoveries. I think they have more credibility than you're giving them. To use your example just because a doctor can't cure cancer, isn't to say that the doctor doesn't know shit about cancer. And there ARE theories that may allow us to create universe' right here on earth in some laboratory. You can run a Google search for 'creating a universe' or something to find out more. 

Physics interests some people. It's not a waste of time. I think cars are a waste of time but sure enough, there are your Jay Leno's out there that seem to love them more than life itself.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 1, 2007)

lynchburgball said:


> you want a real question to ponder. what if our whole existence here on earth is totally and unjustifiably arbitrary and unneeded?


Is our existence based on random choice and unneeded?

Are you sure you're a creationist? This question is something all atheists realise is true. If not for a random set of events it could be a very different animal indeed in domination of the Earth.

The dinosaurs were very large... compared to us. Yet insects are very small compared to us.

There are those that believe were the dinosaurs not wiped out by that comet that they would have soon ran out of food anyway... that mother nature could not provide for them anymore. Could not the same be said of us now? Have we not grown too large for this Earth?

Insects are the meek.


----------



## test_pilot (Jun 1, 2007)

dont change the subject there is NO HEAVEN.


----------



## test_pilot (Jun 1, 2007)

sorry i was a page behind now i feel like a tit.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 1, 2007)

i'd like to feel a tit.  my wife is shopping though.


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Jun 1, 2007)

Who really cares if there is a god or not.
What is going on right now is the deal.

It would be nice to be able to believe in something just because I was told to.
Unfortunately, I do not work that way..


Fdd love the lil' pigy


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 1, 2007)

i just wish i would live long enough to take a ride on a space elevator.

NASA - The Next Giant Leap

The Space Elevator - Elevator:2010


----------



## lynchburgball (Jun 1, 2007)

damn right, but what's with the hating on me about science. no shit these ppl that are studying the 'big bang' aren't Billy Joe whatever the fucks. Am I then? Your implications follow false reasoning and as far as me being a creationist, I really hope you got that from me mentioning my least favorite person ever (J. Falwell). Here's an idea, debate intellectuals on scholastic topics, not potheads. 

I'm guilty of the same pleasure, however, meandering and conversing serious issues on a site. Simply, you folks _are _mostly intelligent. You know your shit. But if you can't simply read an entire thread and argue the simplest of shit, then why even make your voice heard? 

Creationism, yea i'm totally confuscious (hahahahahahahaha), and the big bang will be forgotten in obsolescence. Sensamilla, however, will liberate and enlighten. NUFF SAID.


----------



## lynchburgball (Jun 1, 2007)

there's an E in there somewhere instead of the extra A. sorry, it's late.


----------



## entropic (Jun 1, 2007)

It's very unlikely the theory will be thrown out completely as there is lots of evidence supporting it (Big Bang - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia) more likely it will be modified to fit new/conflicting data.


----------



## 4theist20 (Jun 2, 2007)

What the fuck are you talkin' about? Or am I the one that's too stoned...


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 2, 2007)

4theist20 said:


> What the fuck are you talkin' about? Or am I the one that's too stoned...



i was just letting it ride to see how far it would go. i too am totally confused.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 2, 2007)

lynchburgball said:


> damn right, but what's with the hating on me about science. no shit these ppl that are studying the 'big bang' aren't Billy Joe whatever the fucks. Am I then? Your implications follow false reasoning and as far as me being a creationist, I really hope you got that from me mentioning my least favorite person ever (J. Falwell). Here's an idea, debate intellectuals on scholastic topics, not potheads.
> 
> I'm guilty of the same pleasure, however, meandering and conversing serious issues on a site. Simply, you folks _are _mostly intelligent. You know your shit. But if you can't simply read an entire thread and argue the simplest of shit, then why even make your voice heard?
> 
> Creationism, yea i'm totally confuscious (hahahahahahahaha), and the big bang will be forgotten in obsolescence. Sensamilla, however, will liberate and enlighten. NUFF SAID.


maybe one day you'll be able to tell me what you're on about. I quoted you then made a reply. Your posts made you seem like a creationist. Also hardly any of your sentences make any sense.


----------



## lynchburgball (Jun 2, 2007)

sorrym grad school


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 2, 2007)

lynchburgball said:


> sorrym grad school


My point exactly.


----------



## lynchburgball (Jun 3, 2007)

haha...you all might be my best friends


----------



## 4theist20 (Jun 3, 2007)

> haha...you all might be my best friends


I'm not tryin' to be a dick. I just like astronomy.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 3, 2007)

so i was watching the history channel and they were talking about Einsteins "twin theory". how if one twin traveled into space at light speed for 2 years then came back the twin on earth would have aged 20. i was high, it was late so it kinda went over my head. any clarification on this? thanks.


----------



## 4theist20 (Jun 3, 2007)

> so i was watching the history channel and they were talking about Einsteins "twin theory". how if one twin traveled into space at light speed for 2 years then came back the twin on earth would have aged 20. i was high, it was late so it kinda went over my head. any clarification on this? thanks.


Time ticks slower the faster you travel. This has been PROVEN using synchronized atomic clocks both on Earth and in orbit. The faster traveling clock in space has been measured to be clicking slower than the one on Earth. 

When you reach the speed of light, 186,000 miles per second. Time stops. This brings up the whole time travel stuff where they say if you move faster than light does time move backwards? But there is a large amount of evidence that suggests NOTHING can reach the speed of light. It's pretty 
trippy.

Anyway, if you traveled at near light speed for a given amount of time say, in a space craft... Time would tick faster for people left on Earth. Although time would appear to be completely normal for both you and those on Earth.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 3, 2007)

sorry this goes in the time travel thread. i said i was high. https://www.rollitup.org/spirituality-sexuality-philosophy/1993-time-travel-5.html


----------



## stormphotos (Feb 22, 2008)

Time does not stop but as you approach the speed of light it slows to an ifinitely small number, and it can never go backwar it is called time dilation. The problem with traveling that fast is that the closer you get to the speed of light the more mass an object has. So a rocket would weigh an infinite amount of weight in turn it would need an infinite amount of force to make it go and this is impossible. So why does light travel at light speed. because light is pure energy and has no mass.


----------



## email468 (Feb 28, 2008)

anyone interested in the "big bang" or our universe in general should check out the latest (April 2008 ) edition of Astronomy magazine.

The headline is: "Is this the shape of the Universe? Cosmic inflation may be key to proving the cosmos has 6 extra dimensions"
-- looks like the few predictions string theory has made is starting to become testable.. yippee!!!

Some other interesting reading in there also:
"How molecules in space seed life in the galaxy" -- seems intriguing - not panspermia but something altogether different.

anyway - saw the closest thing to cosmology interest for this forum on this thread and thought i'd share...


if anyone is interested and doesn't want to go out and buy a copy (or subscribe) i'll do a brief synopsis by request - otherwise i won't bore you.


----------



## Titania (Feb 28, 2008)

email468 said:


> anyone interested in the "big bang" or our universe in general should check out the latest (April 2008 ) edition of Astronomy magazine.
> 
> The headline is: "Is this the shape of the Universe? Cosmic inflation may be key to proving the cosmos has 6 extra dimensions"
> -- looks like the few predictions string theory has made is starting to become testable.. yippee!!!
> ...


Hay email, I read a similar article about cosmic inflation on New Scientist magazine. Very interesting. There seems to be a lot of confusion about the process that went on after the Big Bang, people don't seem to understand that it is not the galaxies themselves that are moving away from each other, but space itself. Imagine if you will, the dough of a blueberry muffin; The dough representing space, and the blueberries galaxies. As the dough is baked it expands and so does the space between the blueberries, therefore the blueberries are drawn away from each other, but ultimately are not 'moving' themselves. In the very instance of the Big Bang, there was so much energy that hydrogen and helium could be formed; the resulting gas cooled and formed stars, where heavier elements are created such as oxygen, carbon, nitrogen ect. When the massive stars explode, they fling there material out into space where it accumulates and forms solar systems and new stars. We, are therefore the radioactive waste from dead stars, or more romantically, star dust. The evidence for this is the microwave background radiation, Which is the energy that was formed at the Big Bang in the form of gamma, but has now been reduced to microwaves. Much like the light from are grow rooms, as it quickly becomes reduced to heat (infrared). Also the fact that everything in the Universe is moving away from a single point, and moving away evenly throughout. In my mind, it also is a beautiful theory that makes complete sense, especially when one includes the Big Crunch into the mix. You only have to look at nature to see how things revolve around a cycle, birth and death. Thanks for the thread skunk.


----------



## email468 (Feb 28, 2008)

Titania said:


> Hay email, I read a similar article about cosmic inflation on New Scientist magazine. Very interesting. There seems to be a lot of confusion about the process that went on after the Big Bang, people don't seem to understand that it is not the galaxies themselves that are moving away from each other, but space itself. Imagine if you will, the dough of a blueberry muffin; The dough representing space, and the blueberries galaxies. As the dough is baked it expands and so does the space between the blueberries, therefore the blueberries are drawn away from each other, but ultimately are not 'moving' themselves. In the very instance of the Big Bang, there was so much energy that hydrogen and helium could be formed; the resulting gas cooled and formed stars, where heavier elements are created such as oxygen, carbon, nitrogen ect. When the massive stars explode, they fling there material out into space where it accumulates and forms solar systems and new stars. We, are therefore the radioactive waste from dead stars, or more romantically, star dust. The evidence for this is the microwave background radiation, Which is the energy that was formed at the Big Bang in the form of gamma, but has now been reduced to microwaves. Much like the light from are grow rooms, as it quickly becomes reduced to heat (infrared). Also the fact that everything in the Universe is moving away from a single point, and moving away evenly throughout. In my mind, it also is a beautiful theory that makes complete sense, especially when one includes the Big Crunch into the mix. You only have to look at nature to see how things revolve around a cycle, birth and death. Thanks for the thread skunk.


bless you


----------



## Titania (Feb 28, 2008)

email468 said:


> bless you


thanks buddy! Was that astronomy mag you were talking about in the U.S? because I am subscribed to one that's called Astronomy now, but It's a U.K one.


----------



## email468 (Feb 28, 2008)

Titania said:


> thanks buddy! Was that astronomy mag you were talking about in the U.S? because I am subscribed to one that's called Astronomy now, but It's a U.K one.


It is the US mag. Do you get Sky and Telescope? I've noticed their articles seem nearly interchangeable any given month so i'm assuming that is S&T's cover story too - but I haven't received it yet.


----------



## growdacalli (Jun 17, 2009)

Yer i do... I think that people take the bible etc at face value when i think that the process of creation as it is explained in religious texts it a 'dumbed down' version of what happened. I mean, imagine trying to impart the wisdom and kn0wledge of creating an entire universe into a book...would probably never end!! Lol. Maybe god did create the universe by creating the big bang? Who knows? No 1. Besides the top physisits in the world beleive that the chance of god existing is higher than the probability of the universe coming into existnece without the help of a deity of some kind......
Personally im gonna keep praying, keep growing and keep smoking till 1 day when im sitting in the heavens with god on my right hand side, jesus on the left hand side and a fat blunt in my mouth!!

Peace!!


----------



## bicycle racer (Jun 17, 2009)

no one knows anything about the universe or our existence and know one ever will. the only truth you will find is your own. thats part of the system which is life.


----------



## Finche (Jul 5, 2012)

Every religion has its own God, they all can&#8217;t be correct. Take a look at Christianity, is the youngest of all the religion, they think they are the oldest. Christianity began as a sect among Judaism but they hate Jews. The US State Department added the Vatican list of money-laundering centers. They have investments in real estate, steel, and other industry, they are worth about $422 Billion, but they still would take the last nickel from a poor manin the collection box. Not picking on Christianity but I was raised a Christian so I have the right, I just using it as an example. All religion are in the survival game at any cost. How many wars were fought in the name of some ones god ?, how many people were put death in the name of some ones god? I see people lookingat Muslim women walking down street because she decides to wear a scarf, I remember when women were not allowed in a Catholic church without one, but yet we ridicule her. Who say god in not a women, how do you know ? You can&#8217;t say it&#8217;s neither, we all see the depictions of Gods finger sticking through the clouds creating life, if it has a finger it has be one or the other, and we were created in HIS image. When I was growing up it was a Vengeful God now it a Forgiving God, just shows you how religion change to survive. 

I do not believe in creation. We are all animals, just like cats, dogs, pigs, whatever. When you die you rot and vanish and get recycled.No one being stuck out it finger and created the Universe. I believe in Science. Just my two cents worth.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 5, 2012)

Islam is younger than Christianity ... cn


----------



## Trolling (Jul 5, 2012)

They did say it's slowing down so it will either stay at the slow speed and keep expanding forever, stop and stay there forever (which I would love to see the 'end of space' lol, or like people have said retract like a big rubber band, only time will tell I guess.


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Jul 6, 2012)

So the scientists decided that because they had not seen sign of any slowing down that we're just gonna speed up forever..? What if the universe is still only in its infancy and won't start slowing for another 14 billion years..?


And the whole vengeful vs forgiving god is an OT vs NT thing...

Pretty much, Judaism vs Christianity...


----------



## Trolling (Jul 6, 2012)

It is slowing down.


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Jul 6, 2012)

Trolling said:


> It is slowing down.


So the guys that won the Nobel prize for physics in 2011 are wrong..?


----------



## taipanspunk (Jul 6, 2012)

...just yesterday scientists at Caltech (Pasadena, CA) found proof of the Higgs Boson Particle; aka GOD particle...

big bang theory may not be a theory anymore...


----------



## Trolling (Jul 6, 2012)

Hmm yeah my B, I got it backwards lol. When you said that I looked it up and it said it was and then something clicked in my stoner brain when I remembered what a Nova episode said. They thought it was slowing down but actually getting faster, sorry lol.


----------



## Trolling (Jul 6, 2012)

taipanspunk said:


> ...just yesterday scientists at Caltech (Pasadena, CA) found proof of the Higgs Boson Particle; aka GOD particle...
> 
> big bang theory may not be a theory anymore...


Yeah I heard about that, they like smashed a bunch of particles together to get that one single partical and I guess that's what separated from it, really hard to grasp that Big Bang part still lol. I mean now we have to figure out why was that little spot there in the first place, is there something that occurred before the Big Bang???


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Jul 6, 2012)

No harm done Trolling...

Give it an other couple of decades and scientists could have proof again that the universe is slowing down...


----------



## Doer (Jul 6, 2012)

taipanspunk said:


> ...just yesterday scientists at Caltech (Pasadena, CA) found proof of the Higgs Boson Particle; aka GOD particle...
> 
> big bang theory may not be a theory anymore...


This is sickenly un-factual. Caltech? Try Cern. Proof? No proof. Higgs? No Higgs. A new boson? Maybe. God particle....NOT>.


----------



## Doer (Jul 6, 2012)

Finche said:


> Every religion has its own God, they all can&#8217;t be correct. Take a look at Christianity, is the youngest of all the religion, they think they are the oldest. Christianity began as a sect among Judaism but they hate Jews. The US State Department added the Vatican list of money-laundering centers. They have investments in real estate, steel, and other industry, they are worth about $422 Billion, but they still would take the last nickel from a poor manin the collection box. Not picking on Christianity but I was raised a Christian so I have the right, I just using it as an example. All religion are in the survival game at any cost. How many wars were fought in the name of some ones god ?, how many people were put death in the name of some ones god? I see people lookingat Muslim women walking down street because she decides to wear a scarf, I remember when women were not allowed in a Catholic church without one, but yet we ridicule her. Who say god in not a women, how do you know ? You can&#8217;t say it&#8217;s neither, we all see the depictions of Gods finger sticking through the clouds creating life, if it has a finger it has be one or the other, and we were created in HIS image. When I was growing up it was a Vengeful God now it a Forgiving God, just shows you how religion change to survive.
> 
> I do not believe in creation. We are all animals, just like cats, dogs, pigs, whatever. When you die you rot and vanish and get recycled.No one being stuck out it finger and created the Universe. I believe in Science. Just my two cents worth.


I'd say, don't confuse the lies. Religions are not talking about multiple gods. All cultures have demi-gods and those are worshiped. But, all relgions, I'm familar with (all majors) speak of only one God. They don't claim they have the best God. They claim they have the only difinition. 

Then the confusion and fibbing begins.


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jul 6, 2012)

A thought on dark energy expansion that excellerates expanding the universe continualy,the big bang was the greatest explosion of all time,the grandfather of them all ok,
so as this supreme explosion,it generated an innitial shockwave so great that a secondary wave occured from it then and expanded 
continuously and continues onward while gaining speed as research has been pointing towards this for 
some time now,so the question persists why is that wave still gaining speed?Thinking about it having come from 
the densest molecule and having exploded to become the big bang,the secondary shockwave dosent seem to be
hindered or going through a sort of temporal resistance of time/space as it i think it could be outside of space or on the outward
cusp of the continual expansion so perhaps rather than resistance, there is something opposite of it oustide
of the universe,sort of like a gaining of traction effect or static pulling outside that could be working together with dark energy that is already inside the circumfrence of the universe's expansion,
it could be that there is a force outside of the universe
that only the potential of movement is increased as opposed to an eventual slowing down from inside of the universe's curvature of space or so I theorize<--this could be my hingepoint to incorrect thinking here as i am not a hundred percent sure if this is the case,any input about the idea of time curvature resistancewould be cool.
so essentially all im proposing,Is that i think dark energy alone isnt enough to keep this accelerating rate of expansion constant and that there may very well be a perpetual gain effect because there is literaly nothing to slow any momentum outside of the universe
Mind you this is only a thought not a posit.Any opinions?


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jul 6, 2012)

Doobie006 said:


> Ah The Big Bang...
> You are correct Skunk. Our universe, Space and time (the four perceived dimensions) began as a singularity and then expanded very rapidly. And is still expanding today.
> 
> In the early 20th century most people assumed the universe was static (Unchanging, eternal). But it was discovered by Edwin Hubble that every galaxy is moving away from every other galaxy in all directions, which suggests that they are moving away from some starting point. Thus, the "Big Bang Theory" was born.
> ...


It makes me wonder...double oh' six, just how long the human race will be able to survive. Will we figure out how to achieve speeds close to the speed of light in order to accomplish intergalactic space travel. Will we be able to survive by harvesting the energy from the dieing suns of our ever increasing/cooling universe? Is everything worthless, because it will just start over again with different variables through the supposed "big crunch" or will it just continue to expand forever, leaving the universe a desolate, and extremely cold and empty space...? 

I am impressed by your reply, very good stuff bro, keep it coming.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jul 6, 2012)

bicycle racer said:


> the only truth you will find is your own.


This would then not be categorized as truth... merely something you want to be true.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jul 6, 2012)

taipanspunk said:


> ...just yesterday scientists at Caltech (Pasadena, CA) found proof of the Higgs Boson Particle; aka GOD particle...
> 
> big bang theory may not be a theory anymore...


God particle...hehehe.
View attachment 2242942


----------



## mindphuk (Jul 6, 2012)

taipanspunk said:


> ...just yesterday scientists at Caltech (Pasadena, CA) found proof of the Higgs Boson Particle; aka GOD particle...
> 
> big bang theory may not be a theory anymore...


Don't mean to quibble too much but theories do not change into anything else when more evidence supports it. A theory is a model, evidence that a model is very close to reality does not make it not-a-model. Also, the boson in question was found at CERN, not Caltech although many on the team were from there.


----------



## Finche (Jul 6, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Islam is younger than Christianity ... cn


Islam is younger, only in relation to the prophet Muhammad who showed up about 600 years after Christ, but Islam itself has been around a lot longer than that.

The origin&#8217;s for Judaism, Islam, and Christianity are all from the same source. Muhammad a descendent from the eldest son Ishmael. Isaac, descended the tribes of Israel, and through them, Moses and Jesus.

I waiting for the Vatican to say the Higgs Boson is the spark from God&#8217;s finger LMFAO.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 8, 2012)

Finche said:


> Islam is younger, only in relation to the prophet Muhammad who showed up about 600 years after Christ, but Islam itself has been around a lot longer than that.
> 
> The origin&#8217;s for Judaism, Islam, and Christianity are all from the same source. Muhammad a descendent from the eldest son Ishmael. Isaac, descended the tribes of Israel, and through them, Moses and Jesus.
> 
> I waiting for the Vatican to say the Higgs Boson is the spark from God&#8217;s finger LMFAO.


I thought Mohammed defined Islam. I'd appreciate sound links to pre-Mohammedan Islam that is recognizably distinct. To claim Judeo-Christianity as pre-Islamic is facile imo, and from an Islamocentric viewpoint ... cn


----------



## Doer (Jul 11, 2012)

The unifying characteristic of Judaism, Christianity and Islam is that all accept the tradition that God revealed himself to the patriarch Abraham.[SUP][15][/SUP]

And even before that, but not by much, all around 2500 BCE, the group around the North Black Sea, began to roam. Two thrusts, East as the Aryans and South they became known the Iraians, later Persians.

The Darhmic views are Aryan and to this day, we don't know if the language of Sanscrit is from India or brought in with the One God idea. That is certainly attributed to Aryan not Indus. The stage upon stage of Hindu gods and godesses is the Indus, perhaps. Buddha and Krishna as religions have no certain origins, either. Many believe they were real people.

2000 BCE is the beginning of the One God, kingdom of Judea and around 700 years later is Abraham. 1300 more is Jesus. 600 more is Mohammed.

All the same set of stories, told in different tribes. They became mandatory reading for childern at differnent times but for the same reason, power. All have a root fantasic story of revelation but all are Abrahamic religions. 

A similar situation existed for the East. Lao Tsu. When? Around 2500 BCE. God is the Tao, the Way of Everything.

We are just trying to figure things out. But, nothing at all has every proved this idea of Diety watching and controlling events.

The Greeks on the other hand had this idea of Diamand. Un-corruptible Self. Vast power of self actualization. Christos is that ideal humble but powerful Self.


----------



## BongTokinAlcoholic420 (Jul 11, 2012)

skunkushybrid said:


> This is one theory I'm not too sure of. The theory as I believe it to be is that Time and Space started as a singularity that suddenly explodes and spreads further and further, and in fact is even now still expanding...
> 
> Unfortunately, along with this theory, resides the belief that to every positive reaction there has to be a negative one. The 'negative one' in this case is that space will suddenly start to implode back in on itself.
> 
> ...


I believe "God" sparked the so called "Big Bang" and has been making it "run" ever since. Until one day .... a billion trillion years from now ... it will "implode" ... as you say. IMHO


----------



## high|hgih (Jul 15, 2012)

Theres a lot of things I think about this. The big bang of course is the default, basic rule to how this universe came to be. There was singularity and then it exploded into a crazy-scape of space and time.

One way to think about it is there is another theory called the bounce theory, where the big bang happened. But yet our universe is slowly collapsing back. If you read up on it time itself is actually slowing down on a cosmological scale. Someday, all the stars will go out. what the big bounce theory suggests is that the uiniverse will go back to the form of singularity and explode yet again, constantly bouncing zipping around imploding and exploding for eternity. Physics shows things cannot be created or destroyed right? Well even if ever single star were to burn out their matter would still be present, floating through space doing whatever it does.. The only thing missing if this whole universe were to collapse is light. If all the stars were gone, how would this next universe have light? Well light gets sucked into black holes doesn't it? 

Another way to think about it is that our universe is not the only one. Its one of infinite more than likely. In the middle of every galaxy is a supermassive black hole, now maybe after all the materials in the galaxy get sucked into this black hole it, like a cloud, can't hold them anymore and at the bottom of the hole(singularity) bursts a new universe. All the materials in the galaxy are enough to make a new one with different outcomes right? Then what I was thinking is there are other black holes, ones from stars.. If these were to birth a new universe it would be far less complex only holding the components of the star and whatever else it managed to suck up.

There is too much learning that has to do with the universe.. There is still quantom mechanics which prove that there is something controlling all of this, some force. String theory which shows the basic particles of everything.. Neutrinos..


----------

